# Tournament Anglers looking for partners: Post here



## Fish4Fun

I would like to start this thread for those looking for a tournament partner.

If you are looking for a tournament partner weather you are a boater looking for a partner or a not boater post here.

There are alot of guys from many different trails that may need a partner or a boater.

This is for any club or fishing circuit threw out the state: it will stay a sticky at the top until the season starts unless there is no interest.


----------



## williamonica0214

I am a non-boater and would like to find a boater partner for some tournies.


----------



## Phil Carver

I would also inform everyone as to what tournaments that you are interested in fishing and whether you are a boater or non boater . Good luck everyone .


----------



## Pigsticker

Im a non boater looking for a partner. Id like to fish the Ohio Division II, BAIT, Weds or Tues night or morning at Alum, whatever. Id just like to fish in some tourneys this year and im located in north Cbus.


----------



## LumpyBass

I am from Massillon Ohio I just moved out here from CT. I did have a ranger boat but sold it before headding out to Ohio. I still want to cry about selling her. For now I am a non boater looking for some clubs or tournaments to fish. I have tons of top 5 finishes in fact I finshed no lower than 5th all last year fishing. I have pleanty of time on the water and feal that I am more than a avarage angler. If anyone is looking for a partner or know of a club taking non boaters as we call them in CT boat Ho's that would be great if you could pass along some info. I have the fishing itch bad even know I moved here in late Jan

Thanks Danny


----------



## jonzun

I need a non-boater to fish in the cold this Saturday April 7th in my Electric Bass Circuit at Indian Lake. Tourny is from 7:30 am to 3 p.m. Were going out of the Moundwood Ramp. Cost will be $25.00. Please email me at [email protected] if interested. Thanks, Dave Johnson (Dayton, Ohio)
www.electric-bass.org


----------



## Reel Man

I'm looking for a non boater link for the remaining BASS Weekend Series events. The next tourney is 4/22/07 at Rocky Fork. The registration deadline is right around the corner. Membership in BASS and ABA is required. Fish4five won the last event on the non boater side along with $1000 so there is money to be won.


----------



## Bassboy883

Hey Lumpy, I don't know about tournaments cause I'm pretty booked but we might be able to hook up and get out sometime. Best way to learn is to fish with different people.


----------



## CARP 104

I'm posting this for a friend who doesn't have a computer (Aaron, some of you may know him), he wants to fish the BAIT Alum Creek Open the 21st as a non-boater, if anyone is interested please PM me.


----------



## 180bass

Check out A.B.A.(mericanbassanglers.com) you can join any time non-boaters welcome


----------



## Reel Man

I'm looking for a non boater to link with. Deadline to link is this Tuesday the 15th. Membership in BASS and ABA are required. Non boater entry fees are $100. Pay out for first place nonboater has been $1000 for the first 2 tourneys so should be about the same for this one. Send me a message if you're interested.


----------



## chad4050

hi my name is chad im looking to fish rocky fork paint creek and lakes in the sw i have great knowledge of rocky fork i live on it im am better than average angler i have money four tournys and will half on fuel if tere are any takers pm me or email me [email protected]


----------



## williamonica0214

Anyone need a non-boater partner ? I am in the cleveland area and will travel to berlin,mosquito, protage lakes or any with in an hour drive. I am fishing the wal-mart bfl so as long as it's not on that weekend pm me thanks


----------



## striperfreak

im a non boater willing to fish any tourneys in the central ohio area. griggs oshay hoover alum. thx


----------



## williamonica0214

I am in need of a boater to sign up with for the wal-mart bfl evet in sandusky 9-22/9-23 if your fishing it and need a co-angler please let me know thanks


----------



## neocats1

I will fish catfish tournaments on the Ohio RIver if anyone needs a non-boating partner.


----------



## carxman17

Hey Chad,
I don't fish any t's but am always looking for someone to fish with. I have a tracker tx17. not a great boat but it gets me around. If you are interested let me know.


----------



## carxman17

I am AN avid fisherman I love to fish. I do not belong to any fishing clubs. My question is do you have to belong to a club to fish in small tourneys? I would love to be a non boater in a tourney to get my feet wet. just dont know how to get started. any help would be great. I do have a boat but would feel more comfortable as a back seater the first time....


----------



## Tee

Hey guys!

I'm looking to fish a few fall Bass tournaments before winter in the Cincinnati area. I'm a boater looking for a partner. Must have or be able to get a KY and IN license. I'm also looking for a partner for next year!


Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## williamonica0214

Hi all I am looking for a partner to fish some opem tournies with in the 08 season. I am a non-boater live in the cleveland area willing to fish portage lakes, berlin, skeeter and erie . I will be fishing the wal-mart BFL angain as a co-angler so some weeks i will be unable to fish . I would also be interested in being a parnter for northeast divison of the team extream seris


----------



## flattiesinohio

my name is james i live in the blue rock/zanesville area and im always looking for a partner for tournments and for fun....i have no boat but im thinking of getting one at tax time...


----------



## williamonica0214

bump.....bump


----------



## williamonica0214

williamonica0214 said:


> Hi all I am looking for a partner to fish some opem tournies with in the 08 season. I am a non-boater live in the cleveland area willing to fish portage lakes, berlin, skeeter and erie . I will be fishing the wal-mart BFL angain as a co-angler so some weeks i will be unable to fish . I would also be interested in being a parnter for northeast divison of the team extream seris


bump...bump


----------



## stzeiser

Tee said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm looking to fish a few fall Bass tournaments before winter in the Cincinnati area. I'm a boater looking for a partner. Must have or be able to get a KY and IN license. I'm also looking for a partner for next year!
> 
> 
> Shoot me a PM if interested.


are you still looking for a partner for this year I am interested thanks scott


----------



## Reel Man

I'm looking for a non boater to link with for the Bassmaster Weekend series in 08. I'll post again with the schedule but there are some great lakes for this year. You can go to American Bass Anglers Website and find the info too.


----------



## williamonica0214

bump....one more time


----------



## Phil Carver

I have been contacted by a couple boaters that would like to locate a non boater partner . If you would like to take advantage of this oppertunity , please go to our website located at www.teambassxtreme.com and fill out a partner needed form and I will gladly provide you with their contact info . Have a great day ! 

Phil


----------



## brandon0891

I am looking for someone to partner with for the BassMasters Weekend Series this year. Let me know what events you would be available for? I have a 2008 Nitro Z7.

The season dates are 
04/26/2008 Buckeye Buckeye Lake St Park 
05/31/2008 Rocky Fork Rocky Fork State Park 
07/19/2008 Mosquito State Park 
08/02/2008 Erie Sandusky 
09/06/2008 - 09/07/2008 Erie Sandusky 

Entry Deadline is 10 days prior to the tournament. You must be a member of American Bass Anglers and Bassmasters. Dont worry about having to share the cost of any boat related expense's. I am willing to work with you on other options as well.


----------



## dKilla

Phil Carver said:


> I have been contacted by a couple boaters that would like to locate a non boater partner . If you would like to take advantage of this oppertunity , please go to our website located at www.teambassxtreme.com and fill out a partner needed form and I will gladly provide you with their contact info . Have a great day !
> 
> Phil


Phil - 
I submitted the form today. I'm definitely interested. My tournament fishing experience has primarily been in saltwater but I've been bass fishing for my whole life and have spent the last couple seasons learning about the local area. Let me know.


----------



## shoaf06

I'm a non boater from Delaware, Ohio looking for a boater to join on a trail or to fish in tournaments over the summer. I haven't really had any trail or tournament experience and would like to get involved. I'm looking forward to learning the ropes and getting involved if possible. I just got out of college last year so I'm unable to afford a boat at this point in time. You can contact me at [email protected] if your interested in having a co-angler this summer.


----------



## basschaser110

My boat or yours anyone up for the midwest dates at tanners,brookville or morris you know that little honey hole near batesville.Give me a lets go.


----------



## booyah

I want to give a huge thanks to Tom.  He is my Link for the BWS. We have been chatting and he has turn out to be a great guy and the real deal. Anyone that draws him for a co-angler is going to have a great time.

Thanks again Tom!!!!

See ya at Buckeye!!!

Walt


----------



## Drop Shot '08'

He guys, Iam brand new to the site. I live in Erie Pa, but I figured I would get on here because it seems so many share the passsion of Bas fishing that I do . With that said, I am registered to fish the Mosquito madness but my partner has backed out. I have already payed the entry fee for this tournament. Iam looking for a partner to share expenses and someone who will fish hard with me for two days. The tournament is on may 3 and 4th. I have an average boat, but it does the job for me. If anyone is interested send me a PM. 

Thanks Guys.


----------



## striperfreak

I am a non boater looking to fish any tourneys in central ohio. I used to fish griggs and oshay tourneys and hoover tourneys when i had a boat. Pm if ever need a partner. Im willing to pay boat entry fees for most tourneys.


----------



## brandon0891

I am looking for a coangler to fish the BWS. I had a link but he backed out since you don't fish with who you link with. You are welcome to prefish with me, and we can share hotel rooms if you want to save cost there. PM me for my number.


----------



## williamonica0214

I am looking for a boater to link with for the bassmaster weekend series . Pm me or email me [email protected] . thanks


----------



## LimaRanger488VS

I am currently on the waiting list for both Detroit BFLs in the Michigan Division as a co-angler. I would like to find a guaranteed boater to link up with so I can get into both tournaments. Also interested in splitting travel expenses.


----------



## BassMaster09

anyone who needs a co-angler aound NW ohio PM me


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Im An Avid Fishing Woman Who Loves To Fish Tournaments, Here In Ohio. Saugeye Tournametns If Any One Needs A Partner Let Me Know.get Back With Me. 
Walleyeone Out!!!!


----------

